

"Tempe" Is the Name Chosen for Drug That Combats Premature Ejaculation - kressaty
http://blogs.phoenixnewtimes.com/valleyfever/2013/09/tempe_is_the_unfortunate_name_chosen_for_drug_that_combats_premature_ejaculation_drug.php

======
waster
Yeah, uncomfortably close to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempeh](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempeh).

